# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Las sequías en España: Radiografía de los últimos 318 años

## Jonasino

> Las sequías son un fenómeno recurrente en la cuenca mediterránea con consecuencias negativas para la sociedad, las actividades económicas y los sistemas naturales. Nadie parece dudar sobre el hecho de que las temperaturas aumenten desde hace unas décadas en todo el planeta. Sin embargo, la percepción de esta tendencia no parece tan evidente cuando se trata de precipitaciones, de las que se tienen datos a partir del año 1950.
> 
> Así, hasta ahora, el estudio de la recurrencia y severidad de las sequías en España se ha basado en la información de las estaciones meteorológicas, con datos suficientes solo desde mediados del siglo XX.
> 
>     Muchos acontecimientos extremos se asocian con cambios históricos y culturales catastróficos de los últimos tres siglos
> 
> Para comprobar la evolución de las sequías, científicos del departamento de Geografía de la Universidad de Zaragoza han utilizado información indirecta, como el estudio de los anillos de crecimiento de los árboles, para reconstruir el clima de la cordillera ibérica desde 1694 y analizar los periodos secos a partir del Índice Estandarizado de Precipitación (SPI).
> 
> Los investigadores recogieron 336 muestras y 45.648 anillos de crecimiento de cinco especies diferentes (P. sylvestris, P. uncinata, P. nigra y P. halepensis) a partir de 21 localizaciones de la provincia de Teruel, al este de la península ibérica, a una altitud media de 1.600 metros. 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...timos-318-anos

----------

F. Lázaro (04-jul-2016),HUESITO (02-jul-2016),perdiguera (04-jul-2016)

----------

